# FYI



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
We made our second and third batches today with no problems so far. We are pretty excited. We also made some whipped shea butter and it turned out great.

Hubby built one of Kalne's molds from some scraps gleaned from a cabinet shop. Looks nice! 

:biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats Meredith!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Wonderful, did anyone tell you that there is no turning back now... 
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

So are you looking at EVERYTHING in terms of "can I use this in soap or for soap making" yet? :lol


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, no kidding. It's an addiction.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I'm not looking at everything that way...yet. Too busy with Christmas. We are having a TERRIBLE time cutting the stuff and making it look nice tho. Any tips?


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

My husband made me a cutting box, with a stop on it for about 4.4 oz., bars. I soap in logs, so this makes it easy to cut just one side. I also spent the money and bought a cutter blade that has ridges. Makes a pretty front.
It so wonderfull to be able to make something home made.
Glad you're hooked
Deb


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Deb, I think I'm going to start a new topic about cutters.


----------

